# Opinion on this Template



## Gizmo (10/11/14)

There is a template I have installed Call Flat Awesome, that uses no graphics which in turn increases performance dramatically. 

To test this template go to your username on the top right then click on preferences, and select Flat Awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (10/11/14)

Just tried it, will take some time getting used to, but have switched back almost immediately as it does not have the up and down arrows.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (10/11/14)

Looks like material design  I like it!!!

Just needs the Ecigssa colours and logo (perhaps updated a little... No more drop shadow) Oooh things are changing!!!


----------



## zadiac (10/11/14)

I like it!


----------



## Gizmo (10/11/14)

Well I was just looking at it from a performance stand point. For now if you want performance it's a nice option for you to browse the forum on.


----------



## Mike (10/11/14)

My only issue... It'd be cool if we could stick to the top blue. It's easier on the eyes


----------



## Gizmo (10/11/14)

Done


----------



## Mike (10/11/14)

I love it! Clean and slick!!!


----------



## kimbo (10/11/14)

Very nice


----------



## phanatik (10/11/14)

the up and down buttons are crucial for me too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RATZ (10/11/14)

May just be a weird anomaly, but it caused a huge spike in CPU usage for me. Using Opera in Linux Mint, same happened with Chrome, just not as bad. Will check again on my desktop at home. There aren't as many funny services running there.

I like the clean look though. Very nice and clean.


----------



## Mike (10/11/14)

No increased load on my side...


----------



## kevkev (10/11/14)

I like it. Clean and simple, and does not take away too much from the ecigssa feel. It's easy on the eye and loads nice and quick.
I especially like the black menu and buttons. Thanks @Gizmo


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/11/14)

more minimalistic, i like it


----------



## free3dom (11/11/14)

It's a great template, I would definitely use it! Only problem is that location is missing.


----------



## Silver (11/11/14)

Hi @Gizmo

Thanks for the headsup - sorry its taken me so long to give the new template a try
Very interesting thanks
Just some observations after using it for a few minutes on each platform:

On my *PC/Chrome* setup

It does seem a bit faster - but not massively faster. I see the banner ad graphics. The normal template is fast enough for me on my setup anyway. 
I notice some of the avatar pics have a green top border above them. Oh, just realised now, that probably means they are online. Cool 
The location under the avatar is missing - as pointed out previously
It says "Conversation" instead of "Private Message" under the Medals.
One thing I don't like is that tagged member names are not in bold, so they disappear a bit instead of being emphasised.
I notice that the editor box I am typing in now is a bit more responsive and snappy. That's cool
I think I will most likely not use this new template on my PC setup since the speed improvement is not really a major thing and I do like the full classic experience of the normal template.

On my *iPad/Safari*

Wow, this is where this template shines in my opinion. Faster than the normal template
And the editor box is much faster and much snappier
This may become my default template for when I am on the iPad
On the *iPhone/Safari*

I usually use Tapatalk on the iPhone - but this template does work better on the iPhone than the normal template
It is faster and snappier. Thanks

Great work @Gizmo!


----------

